# 45 lb kingfish



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

There you go Dave!! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]
  If you can find a few of those big kings in a couple
  of months you'll be all set!!!!


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

daaaaam! nice fish Dave.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Killer trip dave.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

SMOKER!!!!


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Very nice fish!!!!


----------

